# COVID risk reduction for The Canadian



## hoovernp (Apr 18, 2022)

I am booked to go from Vancouver to Toronto in a couple of weeks, and have been seeing the increase in case numbers in the US and Canada. 

I'm currently booked in a berth, but am considering a couple of options:

1) Upgrading to a bedroom for more private/enclosed space
2) Postponing my trip

If I upgrade to a bedroom, I'd likely want to limit my time in the dining car -- does anyone know if Via will provide meals in one's cabin if they don't want to be in the dining car?


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 18, 2022)

Very good questions. Every time we think Covid is winding down, we get surprised. Fortunately we haven't had the major spikes from last year, but the trend is slightly upward, and perhaps not totally accurate because of the abundance of home testing with no reported results.

As discussed recently and extensively in another topic, a full length trip on the Canadian, especially in any kind of sleeper, is a major investment and meant to be an experience of a lifetime. I'm extremely glad to have done it twice. But the communal meals, the amazing domes, and the general camaraderie in the Park car wouldn't be much fun if you are worried about transmission. In short, in your situation I would recommend postponing. 

We are fortunate in Boston to have daily covid testing of the sewage flow for the entire region, and it has been an amazingly accurate leading predictor. At the moment it is only edging up slightly, which is a good sign. But if it heads north significantly I'm hunkering down again. 

The Canadian is an amazing experience. It appears (knock on rails) that it will be around for a while, so in your situation I would wait until you can enjoy it unconditionally.


----------



## jiml (Apr 18, 2022)

Good advice above. Given the cost of this trip (and similar Amtrak LD), being stuck in your room is not an ideal outcome if postponing is an option.


----------



## hoovernp (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks so much, I think you're right -- I would probably enjoy it more when things are more predictable/stable versus being holed up in a one-bed cabin and being more nervous.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 18, 2022)

And just as an aside, the cabins for one are comfortable and well designed, but are *really* tiny. I doubt I'd want to spend much time in one during the day. That's what all the lounges are for.


----------



## hoovernp (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks so much; just cancelled the reservation.  It's mostly a bummer because I had originally been scheduled to take this trip on March 13, 2020 -- and was hoping we'd be in a spot where I could go!

The train will still be there, so hopefully can try again in a few months.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 19, 2022)

hoovernp said:


> I am booked to go from Vancouver to Toronto in a couple of weeks, and have been seeing the increase in case numbers in the US and Canada.
> 
> I'm currently booked in a berth, but am considering a couple of options:
> 
> ...


I'd reschedule your trip, this experience is worth being able to fully enjoy the trip by being able to move around and share it with the other passengers!

Update: I see you did cancel, I agree with your decision!


----------



## Marbleski (Apr 19, 2022)

hoovernp said:


> Thanks so much; just cancelled the reservation.  It's mostly a bummer because I had originally been scheduled to take this trip on March 13, 2020 -- and was hoping we'd be in a spot where I could go!
> 
> The train will still be there, so hopefully can try again in a few months.



All the best with rescheduling. I am in the same boat lol. I have a section booked with my oldest son early next month and I have similar concerns about the increase in Covid cases. For us the timing is too good to pass up. Due to oldest sons schedule and commitments going forward there is little chance of us doing a two week trip together, especially the train ride part.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 20, 2022)

All depends on your own risk assessment. Hoovernp was concerned enough to want to spend a lot of time in a room, which seemed like a less than ideal way to experience the Canadian, and I think he made the right decision for him. If you are fully vaxxed and reasonably low-risk, I'd still consider going for it. It is a good time of year, and perhaps the train won't be as crowded. I understand you're in sectionals, but you could keep an eye on cabin for 2 prices and see if you want to upgrade. Not that there's anything wrong with sectionals. Yes, during the day you'd get exposed to some passers-by, but hopefully you'll be hanging out with the same folks in the dome and lounge cars, much less dinner.


----------



## jiml (Apr 20, 2022)

The other downside of a section is being unable to close the door for daytime travel. You'd have to be masked like coach passengers for the entire trip. Unlike the US, the Canadian government has shown no sign of relaxing the mask mandate, and in fact the Transport Minister doubled down regarding trains and planes yesterday in response to the US court decision. According to last night's news they are unlikely to review the decision until the end of the summer travel season which, if the pattern holds, will likely see case counts headed upwards again as colder weather arrives.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 20, 2022)

Is it possible to have the sectional curtains installed with the seats down?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 20, 2022)

Brian Battuello said:


> Is it possible to have the sectional curtains installed with the seats down?


No, only @ Night, the attendant does it all @ the same time since the curtains have to be hung together!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 20, 2022)

Even if you and a friend have booked both berths? I assume you can still get in and out since you climb out at night to use the facilities. Never seen it done, just curious.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Brian Battuello said:


> Even if you and a friend have booked both berths? I assume you can still get in and out since you climb out at night to use the facilities. Never seen it done, just curious.


The curtains open and you can crawl out any time. There are TWO sets of curtain for each section, one for the lower, one for the upper.

The curtains cannot be hung unless the upper, at least, is down, maybe both. They are not user serviceable, the attendant must hang them.

The attendant will leave the section in night mode at all times if both occupants request it. Many people do. That means the berths are down, too.


----------



## Marbleski (Apr 20, 2022)

Brian Battuello said:


> All depends on your own risk assessment. Hoovernp was concerned enough to want to spend a lot of time in a room, which seemed like a less than ideal way to experience the Canadian, and I think he made the right decision for him. If you are fully vaxxed and reasonably low-risk, I'd still consider going for it. It is a good time of year, and perhaps the train won't be as crowded. I understand you're in sectionals, but you could keep an eye on cabin for 2 prices and see if you want to upgrade. Not that there's anything wrong with sectionals. Yes, during the day you'd get exposed to some passers-by, but hopefully you'll be hanging out with the same folks in the dome and lounge cars, much less dinner.



Yes it’s a go. I booked the hotel and car in Jasper last night. Working on Vancouver and Toronto next.

My son cannot change his two week vacation period and we are looking forward to the boys trip. We both have the vaccines and booster shots and I am just shy of 60 so we should be OK. 

Hoping to be immune to it lol. Our youngest son lives at home and was pretty sick with Covid in early January but somehow i did not get it. 

I am looking forward to the berths as I stayed in them many a times in my youth but only one night. I think the beds are better than the ones I slept on in February during my trips on the Ocean. I think it’s better sleeping with the rails than across them. 

Do you or anyone know if we can upgrade to a room once onboard?…. Just in case we have a Covid outbreak onboard.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 20, 2022)

You won't get a deal, if you can even do it.

Note that the train is out of cell service for long stretches, and communication with the train isn't real time, even to the Service Manager. The train gets refreshed manifests at only a few points, Jasper, Edmonton, Saskatoon, Winnipeg, and Capreol. I don't think they have the ability to block space. You might be able to work with the SM to do it at one of those "L" stops, though.

If you want a room, you should upgrade before you board.

If someone is suspected of having COVID onboard, they'll isolate them.


----------



## Marbleski (Apr 20, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> You won't get a deal, if you can even do it.
> 
> Note that the train is out of cell service for long stretches, and communication with the train isn't real time, even to the Service Manager. The train gets refreshed manifests at only a few points, Jasper, Edmonton, Saskatoon, Winnipeg, and Capreol. I don't think they have the ability to block space. You might be able to work with the SM to do it at one of those "L" stops, though.
> 
> ...


Great information, very much appreciated. It makes since that you cannot upgrade once on the train. 

If the berths are packed or not good we have a three day stop over in Jasper to look at upgrading for the remaining three nights.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Just an FYI, the berths are about the best beds on the train. One big drawback, though, is there are NO electrical outlets. People have been known to run extension cords into the adjacent restrooms. Do that with a power strip that you share and you could be popular with your fellow open section travelers.


----------



## Marbleski (Apr 20, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Just an FYI, the berths are about the best beds on the train. One big drawback, though, is there are NO electrical outlets. People have been known to run extension cords into the adjacent restrooms. Do that with a power strip that you share and you could be popular with your fellow open section travelers.



Hi Everyone. Thanks for taking the time to contribute to this thread.

I picked up lots and lots of info and terms since I came upon this forum. 

These come to mind …. Consist, Ren, Budd,Hep1,transition car, service car, Park Car no longer on the Ocean and why, no outlets in the sections, which rooms face forward on the Ocean.

Very helpful passionate bunch indeed. Keep spreading the passion for train travel.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 23, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Just an FYI, the berths are about the best beds on the train. One big drawback, though, is there are NO electrical outlets. People have been known to run extension cords into the adjacent restrooms. Do that with a power strip that you share and you could be popular with your fellow open section travelers.


Love the ingenuity... how does that work? Someone unplugs and replugs the cord in whenever the restroom door is opened and closed?


----------



## thully (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m in the same as far as looking at the Canadian and being a little concerned. Given the mask mandate, I’d definitely suggest a cabin for 1/2 over a berth, though you’d still have to wear a mask in other parts of the train when not eating. There is also the entry requirements - in addition to using ArriveCAN and showing your vaccination, you may be randomly tested and have to provide a quarantine plan in case that turns up positive. Plus you’re supposed to wear a mask in public spaces for 14 days after entering Canada, regardless of weaker local rules (though I’m not sure how they enforce this).

I was planning on doing this in a loop trip with the Empire Builder and had some dates blocked out, though before I could book all the possible Empire Builder departures sold out of sleepers. Now I’m rethinking - can do it later, though may just stay in the US and do the Zephyr/Starlight/Empire Builder loop. Could do a VIA corridor trip to Montreal later this year to get my Canadian train fix since I’m not far from Windsor.


----------



## thully (Apr 26, 2022)

Update: Canada has loosened its entry rules a bit. While you still need to use ArriveCAN, a quarantine plan is no longer required for fully vaccinated or exempt travelers, though random testing (and the requirement to quarantine if positive) is still in place. Also, the requirement to wear a mask in all public spaces for 14 days after entering no longer applies.






COVID-19: Travel, testing and borders - Travel.gc.ca


COVID-19 border measures have ended as of October 1, 2022 for all travellers entering or returning to Canada by air, land or sea.




travel.gc.ca


----------

